# "KMC" brand fog lights?



## BatteryCharger (Mar 19, 2007)

I just pulled some nice stainless steel H3 foglights off of a truck I'm sending to the junker. One of the lenses is cracked and I'd like to buy another one, but I can't find the manufacturer anywhere. On the top is stamped "KMC" and the number 82-20-56/57. Has anybody heard of KMC? They don't look very old but google turns up absolutely nothing...


----------



## snakebite (Mar 22, 2007)

iirc kmc is kmart


----------

